# Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina, 1608. Lyrics from Psalm 42:1



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

What's your opinion about this kind of recordings done by one single person (Acapeldridge) and mixed together into a YouTube clip?

Acapeldridge has lots of YT clips about well-known Christian hymns, but today he ventures into Renaissance polyphony with the same recording method.


----------

